# Southern California Rally?



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello,

As you can see on my profile I am a NEWB but DW and I have been trying to find information on a gathering of Outbackers in Southern California. With us being new at this whole thing we have no idea where would be a good place to go (so we would hate to end up being the lead on something like this) but we do think it would be fun to meet some of the nice folks that happen to be in the same neck of the woods.

So is there a tentative plan for folks to connect up someplace? I am still trying to plan my leave for this year and if there was something happening I would definitely target that window!

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

No body had planned a So Cal rally this year.

You can pick a spot and a date and invite everyone and see what happens!


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Would love to hear about a So Cal rally. Where abouts is California City, and how far are your willing to drive, maybe we can generate some suggestions for a place for this summer?


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

There was talk about Pismo Beach alittle while back, that way some of us in Nor. Cal could make it. Not sure if that is what you had in mind, but it's a idea.

Rob


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Pismo or San Simeon would be a great place, their central for both ends of Calif. Real nice campgrounds too.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Duane-

I haven't posted for a couple weeks, but yes some of us were talking about Pismo State Beach (Oceano site) for the 1st or 2nd weekend of Oct.

I'm still a newbie also, but I think it would be a blast to do a rally. DW and I are off to Tahoe that 1st week of Oct. and I thought it would be a cool to bookend a rallyon the way up or back.

I really think we should be as central to everyone in Cali. and Pismo is so nice year round, but much easier to get access to once school is in. The only draw back to Oct. was kids sports schedules.

If you think we can pull this off, let me know.

Andy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're in Southern California and looking for other outbackers in our area. We are in Orange county and have a few beach camping trips set up for Mcgrath State Beach for Father's Day, Jalama Beach in October and Carpinteria in November. Would be great fun to meet up sometime with other Outbackers!


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

Jamala is an outstanding place. You can walk for miles up and down the beach and not see anyone. They have 4 group areas. I believe group area C is dry camping but it is right next to the beach. The others are up a hill but have great views. Check out the link.

http://www.santabarbaraparks.org/DOCS/jalama2.html

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mike Breul said:


> Jamala is an outstanding place. You can walk for miles up and down the beach and not see anyone. They have 4 group areas. I believe group area C is dry camping but it is right next to the beach. The others are up a hill but have great views. Check out the link.
> 
> http://www.santabarbaraparks.org/DOCS/jalama2.html
> 
> ...


We have group area C reserved for the first week in October at Jalama...We're so happy to finally be in a camper that can withstand the elements there! It can get quite windy as you probably know.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I haven't called on availability for a large group yet, but does this sound like something that could work? I thought this might be easier than going through the State Beach Department for Pismo. If so, when would be a good time for everyone?

http://pismocoastvillage.com/


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Mike Breul said:
> 
> 
> > Jamala is an outstanding place.Â You can walk for miles up and down the beach and not see anyone.Â They have 4 group areas.Â I believe group area C is dry camping but it is right next to the beach.Â The others are up a hill but have great views.Â Check out the link.
> ...


We've tent camped along the beach a few times. There is quite a wind that comes up every night. Got room for an Outback 5er? It is the best beach campground I've ever stayed at.

Mike


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hopefully all you California Outbackers can make the 2007 Western rally!!
Keep tracks on that thread, date and location to be set soon








It's not that far for you folks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know, I think WAcamper is getting a little excited about this thing!
Do we have a WagonMaster in the making?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know, I think WAcamper is getting a little excited about this thing!
> Do we have a WagonMaster in the making?
> 
> 
> ...


I think we do....


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

We are planning a Cali Rally in Oceano on October 6-9. I don't know how to link you to the original post but if you look under "Rallys", you'll see the post there.

If you go to Reserve America, click on Pismo SB and then choose Oceano. This is a great little campground with water/electric hook-ups. There's a pond with ducks, walking trails and a five-minute walk to the beach and dunes. And, of course, Pismo Beach is just two miles down the road - a great bike ride.

We met schwinnmoab3 at the Flying Flags RV campground in Buellton this weekend and he said he would try to be at the rally.

It should be a lot of fun. I hope you can join us.

Safe journeys.

Andy


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Andy (and all), we are definitely in for October in Oceano, reservations made!


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry for being half-blind, but what date and site was selected for the Rally? Is it a group site or do we need individual reservations?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HandyAndy said:


> We are planning a Cali Rally in Oceano on October 6-9. I don't know how to link you to the original post but if you look under "Rallys", you'll see the post there.
> 
> If you go to Reserve America, click on Pismo SB and then choose Oceano. This is a great little campground with water/electric hook-ups. There's a pond with ducks, walking trails and a five-minute walk to the beach and dunes. And, of course, Pismo Beach is just two miles down the road - a great bike ride.
> 
> ...


Darn, we're already camping elsewhere during that time. Maybe next time...thanks for organizing it though


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

> Sorry for being half-blind, but what date and site was selected for the Rally? Is it a group site or do we need individual reservations?


Nickens,

We've selected the Oceano campground for October 6-9. There is no group area so you will need to make individual reservations. The campground has a dry side or an H2O/electric side. There are also well maintained showers and flush toilets. When you go to www.reserveamerica.com, click on "Pismo SB" and then click on "Oceano". It's self-explantory from there.

We've been to this campground a few times and it's one of our favorites. Not too big. Great little duck pond. Lots of trees and you're not crammed in next to your neighbor like some of the RV parks in Pismo. Sites are all pull-thrus. Also, your camp fee includes admission to driving your TV onto the beach. This beach is so huge that you can drive your TV out to the water (which makes a great photo op) and some people even take their TT's out there to camp. The dunes are right there and you can rent dune buggies and other ATV's to ride out on the dunes. It's also just a great walking beach. You can walk all the way down to the Pismo pier and then walk around the town (we recommend the clam chowder at Splash Cafe).

We hope all of the California Outbackes can make it. We wanted something that wouldn't be too far from anybody. This location seems centrally located. I hope you can be there!

HandyAndy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope you all have a great time. We are the Wagonmasters of another group on that date and can't make it. Enjoy


----------

